# Old uniforms questions



## FormerHorseGuard (16 Aug 2021)

I work for a property management company, and one of my tenants is a thift store and I am amazed as what is donated some days.

They got in a Navy uniform Deu black jacket and pants, has Canada on the shoulders,  Navy buttons, and PO2 rank on the arms. 

They were asking me if they are allowed to sell it as is or do they have do something else to it?
I do not know the answer, so I am asking

Are you allowed to sell full uniforms these days to unmilitary persons if the uniform is still in service?

With all the fakes and wanna bes running around, I am hoping to give them a proper answer.


----------



## Brad Sallows (16 Aug 2021)

Yes; stitch "MS Pacific Princess" above right breast pocket.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Aug 2021)

Brad Sallows said:


> Yes; stitch "MS Pacific Princess" above right breast pocket.


Yes Captain Steubing…….


----------

